# broken purge valve connector



## doug4short (Sep 28, 2019)

Just dealt with this and making a post in case anyone stumbles across it.
Had the P0443 DTC for a bit and replaced the purge control valve. Cleared the check engine light but it came back on with the same code. After looking on the internet for hours, trying a few diy troubleshoot tips from youtube, I came across a couple posts about broken electrical connector wires. Decided to check one last time before taking it to the mechanic and sure enough the frigging wire popped off when I gave it a little jiggle. (had taken the connector off at least a half-a-dozen times while trying to figure things out, but the wire never came loose... so check them and don't just give them a look) Now that I found out what was wrong, trying to get a frigging replacement connector/harness seemed all but impossible. (more internet hours wasted) Finally just snipped the non-broken wire and removed the connector for a good look. This is the part you might be looking for but you will need to buy terminals and seals also.
Bosch 1928405522
Terminals 1928498059 
Seals 1928300599 
Only site I could find to order them from was Chief Enterprises
(forum would not allow me to add a link, sorry. Just do a search)
Cost was about $22 with shipping and will take a little diy to assemble/repair (I plan on doing some soldering just to make sure)
Hope this helps someone else save their time/frustration dealing with this problem.


----------



## Introvert_jay (Apr 17, 2020)

doug4short said:


> Just dealt with this and making a post in case anyone stumbles across it.
> Had the P0443 DTC for a bit and replaced the purge control valve. Cleared the check engine light but it came back on with the same code. After looking on the internet for hours, trying a few diy troubleshoot tips from youtube, I came across a couple posts about broken electrical connector wires. Decided to check one last time before taking it to the mechanic and sure enough the frigging wire popped off when I gave it a little jiggle. (had taken the connector off at least a half-a-dozen times while trying to figure things out, but the wire never came loose... so check them and don't just give them a look) Now that I found out what was wrong, trying to get a frigging replacement connector/harness seemed all but impossible. (more internet hours wasted) Finally just snipped the non-broken wire and removed the connector for a good look. This is the part you might be looking for but you will need to buy terminals and seals also.
> Bosch 1928405522
> Terminals 1928498059
> ...


Omg thank goodness for your post. I have been searching around for FOREVER trying to find out if someone had this same exact issue. I'm currently having the same problem. The two wires are no longer connected into the connecter. I thought I could just twist the ends and stick them back in but I see that I can't. Still getting code p0443. 

I have a 2011 chevy cruze LS model with a 1.8l engine and wanted to know if the fix required the same exact parts as the ones you mentioned. Im about to purchase now off the website but want to make sure I'm getting the right one. The bosh part and the seals im not worries about, more regarding the terminal. How do you find out what terminal you need? Is the terminal in conjunction with the bosh part? I know this. thread is about 7 months old. Hoping you can still give an answer. Thanks


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Introvert_jay said:


> I have a 2011 chevy cruze LS model with a 1.8l engine and wanted to know if the fix required the same exact parts as the ones you mentioned. Im about to purchase now off the website but want to make sure I'm getting the right one. The bosh part and the seals im not worries about, more regarding the terminal. How do you find out what terminal you need? Is the terminal in conjunction with the bosh part? I know this. thread is about 7 months old. Hoping you can still give an answer. Thanks


Will this work?

Zoom in and make sure the end looks the same.

Rather than having to assemble the various connector pieces, you just splice this into the wires.

[Edit]You will need to re-enter the year/make/mode/engine info to verify the fit. Apparently, that info isn't in the URL I posted.

HTH.
Doug









ACDelco Vapor Canister Purge Solenoid Connector PT2875


Shop for ACDelco Vapor Canister Purge Solenoid Connector PT2875 with confidence at AutoZone.com. Parts are just part of what we do. Get yours online today and pick up in store.



www.autozone.com





.


----------



## Introvert_jay (Apr 17, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> Will this work?
> 
> Zoom in and make sure the end looks the same.
> 
> ...


Wow man thanks so much for this. Part looks the exact same. Says its a fit so I am going to order this right away. Way easier than what I was going to attempt to do. Appreciate all your help.


----------



## Crashtrex (Dec 11, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> Will this work?
> 
> Zoom in and make sure the end looks the same.
> 
> ...


OMG so killer thank you !! I was almost thinking i had to get the entire wiring harness


----------



## jamesckampjr (11 mo ago)

GM Part # 13581091
ACDelco Part # PT2723
Took a lot of digging, but i found it.


----------

